# WB Crappie biting good?



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

just wondering if the WB Crappie are biting yet??


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll post my results after tomorrow.

FYI, the crappie at Mosquito weren't biting yet. Only got 2 with 3 walleye mixed in, plus one small LM bass. 

Oh well, West Branch will be better. I sure hope so....

Carl


----------

